# Spam:Sun Doubletrack Urban Camo/Rockwerks wheelset $175



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=61397

I have a bombproof set of wheels for sale. Rims are Sun Doubletrack laced to a set of Rockwerks hubs. The rear hub is a bolt on Singlespeed with an 18 tooth cog, while the front is a 20mm. This wheelset comes with a set of Kenda K-Rad tires which are pictured. These wheels are perfectly true and in good shape, they have some scuffs here and there but where definitely not abused. I unfortunately don't have the skills that are required to put these wheels through the paces.


----------

